

Cracks in the Billion-Dollar Startup Club - softdev12
http://online.wsj.com/articles/cracks-in-silicon-valleys-billion-dollar-startup-club-1417810965

======
kylestev
It would be nice if I didn't have to subscribe or sign up just to read it.

